# Sconcerti: "Bravo Donnarumma, l'occasione andava colta."



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:

_"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Questo è un vecchio rimbambito che gioca sempre a provocare.
Uomo inutile e piccolo, non vedo l'ora di pisciargli sulla tomba


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

Potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma non in queste modalità. Lasciare la squadra che ti ha lanciato a 16 anni arrecandogli un danno economico senza precedenti è una vigliaccata immonda. Un conto è farsi altri 2-3 anni qua dopo aver rinnovato il contratto da nababbo che gli è stato proposto maturando ulteriormente, e in caso di mancate vittorie sarebbe anche comprensibile, in questo calcio in cui il denaro è il Dio indiscusso, il desiderio di andare in una società più forte di noi in questo periodo storico, un conto è lasciare la sua squadra, che professava essere la sua squadra del cuore, in una situazione del genere arrecandogli un danno economico clamoroso mandando avanti il suo agente perchè non si ha le palle di parlare direttamente agli interessati.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Giugno 2017)

Questo è solo uno juventino mascherato da giornalista che rosica perché la juve in europa non vince una sega..ed allora si fa grande dei trionfi in patria..e gode dei traditori altrui..inoltre è un vecchio rincitrullito


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Non so voi ma io sono arcistufo che ci considerino come un Genoa qualsiasi. Io non ci ho ancora fatto il callo essendo cresciuto con il Milan di Sacchi. Maledetti.


----------



## bmb (17 Giugno 2017)

Un altro rimbambito.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Giugno 2017)

L'unica possibilità che Sconcerti ha di avere qualche attimo di notorietà è andare controcorrente... va compatito


----------



## Heaven (17 Giugno 2017)

Vabbè questo è appurato che ha deficit mentali.

Ma comunque, qualcuno ha mia chiesto a Donnarumma di fare tutta la carriera al Milan? Poteva benissimo firmare il contratto e andarsene tra 1/2 anni dove gli pare. Invece ha voltato le spalle causando danni tecnici, economici e di immagine al club a cui deve tutto, che l'ha preso a 14 anni e a 17 l'ha fatto esordire in A. Di sicuro il Milan ha detto 10 volte di più a Donnarumma che Donnarumma al Milan. Tutto ciò senza considerare che dice di essere milanista.

Inoltre per chi dice: eh ma il Real.. 1) ha 18 anni e anche se restava per assurdo altro 5 anni qua, poi poteva farsi altri 20 anni al Real o dove voleva andare 2) ma il paragone Real-Milan sarebbe come Milan-Atalanta?

Vergognosi tutti in questa vicenda, tranne la nostra società


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

Ci fosse uno che analizzi questa situazione sotto il profilo tecnico, macchè !!!
Tutti solo a parlare di soldi.
Vogliamo far credere gigio sia pronto per il real? Ok, fatelo pure.
Io dico che il ragazzo è crudo e che per completare la sua crescita fisica, tecnica, morale ha bisogno di due anni ancora nonostante si sia dimostrato precoce e abbia bruciato le tappe.
Metto da parte il mio amore per il milan e provo ad essere neutrale : gigio per almeno un paio di anni ancora avrebbe dovuto lavorare in un ambiente che lo avrebbe coccolato e protetto perchè il giocatore non è fatto.
Non solo famelico di denaro, si è dimostrato pure arrogante e presuntuoso.
Vada al real ma al real non aspettano nessuno, dai madrileni o si è pronti o si è out.


----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



ma allora non ha capito...non frega una sega delle bandiere questo è andato via senza rinnovare facendo un danno economico al milan.
Se avesse rinnovato e l anno prossimo fosse andato via al prezzo giusto l avremo salutato senza nessun problema.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2017)

"Cristiano Ronaldo ora come ora alla Juve sarebbe la riserva di Mandzukic" via via neanche commentare sto scarto umano


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2017)

Sconcerti, il personaggio è noto e ha la necessità di dire idiozie per sopravvivere


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2017)

Questo è lo stesso di "Ronaldo alla Juventus fa panca".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2017)

Ci mancava solo lo Sconcertante.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Diamo anche per buono che l'occasione di andare al Real va sfruttata... ma la modalità è pessima.

Doveva prima il Real Madrid andare da Fassone e dire che gli interessa il giocatore e l'offerta è TOT.
A quel punto Fassone avrebbe risposto che il Milan non vuole venderlo, comunicando allo stesso tempo a Donnarumma dell'offerta ricevuta.
Donnarumma poi avrebbe potuto dire che per lui era un'occasione d'oro e convincere Fassone ad aprire al Real.
A quel punto si sarebbe cercato un accordo che potesse soddisfare tutte le parti.

Detto questo, finché non vedo l'effettiva offerta del Real non posso essere sicuro che invece non ci sia dietro la Juventus.


----------



## Symon (17 Giugno 2017)

Sconcerti suona proprio bene come cognome...è sempre fuori musica. Andando fuori coro però rischi spesso di dire cretinate...questa è grossa come una casa. Sconcerti, fai abbastanza pena, dicendo queste cose perdi credibilità


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Sconcerti fa i soliti discorsi provocatori, non dategli peso: è mille anni che esercita la sua professione facendo leva sui nervi dei tifosi con provocazioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



pronto a scommettere se nel caso si bruciasse questo tizio verrebbe fuori con "Ha sbagliato doveva rimanere al Milan dove aveva il tempo di crescere e formarsi per poi tentare il grande salto " 
ci scommetterei 1 miliardo 
in stile "ronaldo alla juve fa panchina" per poi rimangiarsi tutto post finale XD


----------



## AllanX (17 Giugno 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Sconcerti suona proprio bene come cognome...è sempre fuori musica. Andando fuori coro però rischi spesso di dire cretinate...questa è grossa come una casa. Sconcerti, fai abbastanza pena, dicendo queste cose perdi credibilità


Credibilità non ne ha mai avuta... Non capisco come si fa a far lavorare gente cosi quando il primo sconosciuto in un bar ha molto probabilmente piu competenze e senz' altro piu buonsenso. Non é ne la prima ne l'ultima aberrazione che dice e poi fa l'opinionista anche sulla tv pubblica.... Ricoveratelo! O almeno licenziatelo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



E certo, perché a 18 anni, giustamente, quando si è quasi a fine carriera, è giusto lasciare la tua lurida squadra da metà classifica per andare a giocare e a guadagnare in quella più forte al mondo.

Ma vatte a durmì


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma!* I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi*, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_


----------



## vanbasten (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



A tutti questi pseudo giornalisti li aspettiamo al guado. Ho ancora dei dubbi che il real si metta in casa un portiere 18enne. Se veramente dovesse succedere e gli va male poi voglio vedere che fine fa.


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2017)

Meno male che Sconcerti ci fa fare una risata


----------



## Therealsalva (17 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci fosse uno che analizzi questa situazione sotto il profilo tecnico, macchè !!!
> Tutti solo a parlare di soldi.
> Vogliamo far credere gigio sia pronto per il real? Ok, fatelo pure.
> Io dico che il ragazzo è crudo e che per completare la sua crescita fisica, tecnica, morale ha bisogno di due anni ancora nonostante si sia dimostrato precoce e abbia bruciato le tappe.
> ...



Non puoi fare una considerazione tecnica quando hai deciso di interpretare il tuo mestiere dicendo "solo quello che uno non si aspetta" (anche se poi se lo aspettano tutti, perché sono sempre puntualmente minchia*e). Bastian contrario per scelta...contento lui...


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci fosse uno che analizzi questa situazione sotto il profilo tecnico, macchè !!!
> Tutti solo a parlare di soldi.
> Vogliamo far credere gigio sia pronto per il real? Ok, fatelo pure.
> Io dico che il ragazzo è crudo e che per completare la sua crescita fisica, tecnica, morale ha bisogno di due anni ancora nonostante si sia dimostrato precoce e abbia bruciato le tappe.
> ...


 Johan Cruijff è vivo e slalomeggia in mezzo a noi.


----------



## albydigei (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma CR7 al Milan starebbe in panchina?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Caro Sconcerti ti ammiro e continuerò a farlo, nonostante vedo che la vecchiaia avanza..e come diceva il grande Albertone, la vecchiaia è na brutta bestia a chi piglia alle gambe e a chi alla testa.Detto questo....Donnarumma ha 18 anni e gioca in una delle squadre più conosciute e vincenti del mondo fino a qualche anno fa...a 18 anni penso che 5 mln bastino,e credo che a 18 anni l'unica occasione da cogliere sia la fi.ga


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Fiorentinizzato.


----------



## Doc55 (17 Giugno 2017)

Penso che ormai sia in declino, dopo Ronaldo in panchina ne spara un' altra priva di qualsiasi logica. Liberateci da quest' uomo, ormai non ne indovina più una. Spara solo bombe assurde, è' da processo di Biscardi ma non ha nemmeno la simpatia di Mosca a cui si perdonava tutto!


----------



## neversayconte (17 Giugno 2017)

Doc55 ha scritto:


> Penso che ormai sia in declino, dopo Ronaldo in panchina ne spara un' altra priva di qualsiasi logica. Liberateci da quest' uomo, ormai non ne indovina più una. Spara solo bombe assurde, è' da processo di Biscardi ma non ha nemmeno la simpatia di Mosca a cui si perdonava tutto!



esattamente.


----------



## Symon (17 Giugno 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Credibilità non ne ha mai avuta... Non capisco come si fa a far lavorare gente cosi quando il primo sconosciuto in un bar ha molto probabilmente piu competenze e senz' altro piu buonsenso. Non é ne la prima ne l'ultima aberrazione che dice e poi fa l'opinionista anche sulla tv pubblica.... Ricoveratelo! O almeno licenziatelo.



Qualcuno crederà in lui visto che tra tv, stampa e radio è sempre in mezzo ai co....il fatto che dica questo genere di boiate lo mette in cattiva luce anche da altre persone. Poi ovviamente lui, sul fatto di dire sempre il contrario di quello che è reale e sacrosanto, ci marcia e visto che siamo in un periodo storico in cui fà notizia chi la spara più grossa ecco che Sconcerti è ospitato dovunque.


----------



## cubase55 (17 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> A tutti questi pseudo giornalisti li aspettiamo al guado. Ho ancora dei dubbi che il real si metta in casa un portiere 18enne. Se veramente dovesse succedere e gli va male poi voglio vedere che fine fa.



Uno che dice che CR7 (dopo che le ha rifilato due gol in finale) farebbe panchina alla Juve è da Trattamento Sanitario Obbligatorio.
Un perfetto allievo "suonato" della scuola Biscardiana ( ha fatto lo sgoob!)


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Anche Cassano fece benissimo ad andare a Madrid a soli 23 anni nell'anno prima dei mondiali...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma allora non ha capito...non frega una sega delle bandiere questo è andato via senza rinnovare facendo un danno economico al milan.
> Se avesse rinnovato e l anno prossimo fosse andato via al prezzo giusto l avremo salutato senza nessun problema.



Lui e gli altri viscidi hanno ben capito che questo è il vero problema, ma appunto
perchè sono viscidi cercano di sviare e ingarbugliare il tutto apposta, cosi facendo
che ad essere cornuto e mazziato sia soltanto la nostra società.
..aspetto anchio di pisciare su questa tomba..


----------



## TheZio (17 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci fosse uno che analizzi questa situazione sotto il profilo tecnico, macchè !!!
> Tutti solo a parlare di soldi.
> Vogliamo far credere gigio sia pronto per il real? Ok, fatelo pure.
> Io dico che il ragazzo è crudo e che per completare la sua crescita fisica, tecnica, morale ha bisogno di due anni ancora nonostante si sia dimostrato precoce e abbia bruciato le tappe.
> ...



Purtroppo questi giornalisti/opinionisti non capiscono niente di calcio, capiscono solo di leccare..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questi giornalisti/opinionisti non capiscono niente di calcio, capiscono solo di leccare..



Parole sante fratello, parole sante.


----------



## InsideTheFire (17 Giugno 2017)

Demenza senile


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Chissà che figli di elevati principi morali ha allevato


----------



## Maximo (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Ma questo è ancora in giro? Di calcio questo capisce zero! Stò ancora aspetando che Ronaldo vada alla Juve a fare il tornante...Ma sparisci!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2017)

Sconcerti scorda che Donnarumma ha sempre fatto le sceneggiate di voler bene alla maglia rossonera baciandola ecc. 
Ma dopotutto stiamo parlando di Sconcerti...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_




Certi giornalisti son davvero dei fenomeni: il giorno dell'addio di Totti lo elogiavano e dicevano che era un grande perché, per diventare una bandiera, aveva rinunciato a tante vittorie ed a tanti soldi e lo innalzavano ad esempio per tutte le giovani leve del calcio italiano.

Ora con Dollarumma hanno ribaltato tutto ed elogiano il traditore perché ha capito che rimanendo nel Milan si sarebbe rovinato (??) la carriera....che dire...son davvero fantastici.


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_


Sconcerti invece l'occasione non la coglie mai, intesa come quella per stare zitto.
Il suo solito giochino di andare controcorrente, anche a costo di dire cose che vanno contro le più elementari regole dell'intelligenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Tra l'altro, leggendo l'articolo, questo qui dice che il Milan si è comportato allo stesso modo rubando Andre Silva, la bandiera del Porto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mario Sconcerti non si smentisce mai e attraverso le colonne del *Corriere della Sera* nel corso del suo editoriale plaude alla scelta di Donnarumma di andarsene dal Milan. Ecco un breve riassunto:
> 
> _"I milanisti li capisco, ma Donnarumma era destinato ad andarsene. Le bandiere nel calcio non esistono più, e poi quante bandiere di altre società ha comprato il Milan nel corso della sua storia? Vogliamo dare la colpa a Donnarumma di andare nella società più importante al mondo a 18 anni? Cosa avrebbe dovuto rispondere Donnarumma? Io gli dico, da padre, che ha fatto bene! Bravo Donnarumma! I tifosi sono egoisti e pensano solamente a loro stessi, non ai giocatori. Per Donnarumma lasciare il Milan è una grande occasione, andava necessariamente colta."_



Vabbè dai lasciamo stare questo vecchio con la tremarella, ha problemi evidenti. Non riesce a star fermo sullo sgabello, gli trema la voce, spara fesserie. Lasciamolo riposare in pace.


----------

